# Did anyone watch Addicted to Bass on NGC?



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw it this weekend (Saturday). Those guys chasing Dottie were way committed. My wife wondered how they stayed married!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I saw it kinda neat. Could not believe they were happy she died. I know they were VERY committed to that fish but they acted as if they ONLY had the right to fish for her, just kinda rubbed me the wrong way, good show though.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I caught the end of it. No way I would still be married if I tried to do that. Fishing every day for one fish. Sheesh, talk about OCD. That was quite a :B !


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> I caught the end of it. No way I would still be married if I tried to do that.


I think my wife was inferring that too by asking the question.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah...they were kind of odd about it.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> I saw it this weekend (Saturday). Those guys chasing Dottie were way committed. My wife wondered how they stayed married!



I DVR'd it. And can totally relate to the obsession.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't lie if i caught dotty and have been chasing it as long as them guys did, i would'nt want anyone to catch it expect me, but to see it die would be like having a part of me die. But i must say I am glad that both times they did catch it, it never ended up on there wall. And yeah i deft want to find me a wife that lets me fish everyday.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I was kind of sad when she died.


----------

